# Internet Businesses and Apps For Sale



## AliDigitalBroker (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi investors,

We are looking for investors interested to acquire internet businesses.

We are a broker and have many clients looking to sell their businesses.

We have all kind of businesses for sale.

So if any investors want to reach out to us, my email is [email protected] dot com 

We are looking for investors who want to take a look at one of the businesses we have for sale and discuss a deal to acquire it. 


Kind Regards,

Ali


----------



## GavThomas15 (Apr 11, 2015)

Where are your businesses located? In Australia or internationally?


----------



## blitzaccessories (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks i send a request in your email id but no any response found..


----------



## AliDigitalBroker (Feb 10, 2015)

blitzaccessories said:


> Thanks i send a request in your email id but no any response found..


Hello,

Thank you. Please try again it's [email protected] dot com and it will be my pleasure to assist you.

Best Regards


----------



## AliDigitalBroker (Feb 10, 2015)

GavThomas15 said:


> Where are your businesses located? In Australia or internationally?


Hello,

Our businesses are located internationally and can be run from anywhere.

If you are looking for something specific, just let me know.

Best regards


----------

